# application kill.



## jmcmillen (Mar 22, 2005)

does anyone know anything about application kill.? When I try to install certain programs from cd rom, it opens application kill. and will not let me install.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like some malware that doesn't belong on the computer, why not ask in the security forum?


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

kill.bat is an old utility (mines dated '96) that is used to wipe the bios out, it also is used in the virus listed here


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.downlinx.com/proghtml/306/30611.htm

http://www.tucows.com/preview/215203.html

Freeware application. It may have been embedded in something you've loaded or "picked up" on the net.


----------

